# AFRICAN VIOLETS



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Growing up, my mother always told me that they couldn't get their leaves wet. She always watered them by putting water in the tray that the pots rested on, so that the roots could draw the water upward. I see that people put them in their tanks in this forum and have success with them! Can they handle regular misting?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

The african violet in my tank is the only plant which constantly flowers. It does wonderfully in my tank, which I mist about every other day and keep completely sealed up. I highly recomend these plants for vivs, and think that they are under utilized in the hobby.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, they will do fine. Even out of the tank I water mine from the top. I never bother with those pots that are made for African Violets.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I concure. They bloom all the time and I really like that they lay low to the ground, offer a nice cover and pretty flowers! I have not seen any problems from misting in the tank I put one in. I am putting one in the next tank too.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

unfortunately, I can't say the same
I put one in my tank and it rotted almost overnight
the tank wasn't even particularly moist.

I'd love to know if you guys who have succeeded with them got them from a particular source, used a particular type, or did anything special. I adore violets and would love to have some in my tanks. I grow them as houseplants but never yet under glass.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Mine are just from a local greehouse, not even labeled. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The key for success with AVs in frog tanks (I've done it for years!) is not to put established plants in the tank, but start with leaves (or small crown/suckers if you are experienced with AVs). 9 out of 10 the plant was not grown in the conditions that they would experience in the tank, and will just rot out if tossed in there - just as fishmommy experienced. Plants grown as houseplants - even plants known to do well in terrariums - tend to not do well just tossed in frog tanks because of how they were grown, and they aren't acclimated (which can take weeks). This is why I always recomend to start with cuttings/leaves/pups... the youngin's are much more adaptable to their conditions (especially since they often are started off in the super humid conditions then hardened off later for drier house conditions).

The key is to have little old growth and basically cause the plant to grow pretty much totally new... you can rip off most of the leaves, cut off the roots and most of the stem, and do it that way too, but I'd recomend starting with a leaf so you still have the original plant if it doesn't work (substrate too soggy, etc).

I now work with a handful of micro mini AVs, and probably wouldn't grow them outside of terrariums since they like the constant moist soil like their larger siblings, which is hard to do with only a teaspoon or so of soil :shock: They are positively weedy in tanks... which is funny since I've got AV people telling me how challenging they can be! I've got a mini trailing AV that has taken over the top part of a log... started 2 years ago from a single leaf in a little bit of sphagnum moss.

Other tips... well draining soil, and water on the leaves isn't that big an issues IF - the water doesn't sit on their leaves and crown for long periods (evoporate - good ventilation/air movement!) and the water used isn't an extreme in temp from what what the air temp is... cold water can especially do damage (just like in broms). Other than that, the variety won't matter too much as they all have relatively similar care, but the smaller the plant, the more light they tend to prefer, and variegated plants tend to like it a bit cooler in temps to show off best (they can loose variegation in water temps).


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Corey, you should write an Article once a month on plants and their care! Always informative.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, but then I wouldn't write about buggies, and how we should feed them to frogs.

I'm still somewhat new to gesneriads (the group of plants that AVs belong to) but I do know AVs decently well at this point  I'm hoping to do articles on them in the future... my articles website will likely turn into a blog that I can write stuff as fun stuff happens (oh look, this plant is blooming, let me post a pic and talk about it...). But mostly I'm caught up in trying to move some point this summer and get most of my plants over to semi-hydro.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds fun. I would love to see some articles on here about plants. You, Harry, Rob (Orchids), Antone, could put out some great stuff I am sure. This isn't a suck-up, but a really appreciate those with knowledge like you and Harry getting out there and posting it. Seems like a lot of experienced members have stopped in the last few months and that is a shame. I am happy to share some of what I know on Orchids, but I am newer to other species I am collecting.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Corey are you saying that all I have to do is place a leaf or two into some damp moss and I'll grow a new plant? Or is there more work involved? I didn't realize that AV were so easy to propagate! Would I have the same success if I just stick the leaf into the soil directly? Thanks


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I haven't tried just leaves in a tank, but I have planted 'adult sized' AVs in vivs without any problem. Somebody told me that the key was to leave them in the pot. So, that is what I do. I use sphagnum moss as my substrate, so I just tuck the pot in and you can't even see it.

Rob


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Gesneriads are most likely one of the easiest family of plants to propagate. Most all of the rosette forming species will develop plants from leaves or portions of leaves. African Violets (Saintpaulia) fall into this category. All of the vining forms will develop roots from just leaves but few develop plants. Stem cuttings of at least one leaf node will do the trick. I have been propagating Chiritas from the same leaf for 3 years now and I never do anything to it. Just lay them on some substrate and keep the humidity high. Bingo! The mini Sinningias are cool also as you have most likely seen from some of Anne's Picture posts.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

AVs can be propagated by a handful of differen ways (depending on the variety) and propagation by leaves is probably the easiest (note: the resulting plant may or may not be true to the mother plant depending on the variety, particularly the "chimera" types). The best leaves to use are basically mature sized but not old leaves... try from the 3rd or 4th row from the center of the plant (older leaves and younger leaves will take longer to produce plantlets). It should root and produce plantlets in a few weeks/months. Use a very well draining substrate (or sphagnum moss that isn't wicking water from a water fall or pond) and just put the stem of the leaf (1/4-1/2" long or so) into the substrate (best at a 45 degree angle with the substrate) and you should see plantlets soon. Substrate that isn't airy or well draining enough can result in the leaf just rotting. If you're not sure if you're substrate is ok, you can just put a little sphagnum moss over it, let the leaf root into that, and it will grow into the substrate if it likes it... but that's also why I recomend keeping the adult plant, because if the leaf doesn't work in that spot, you'll have more leaves to experiment with!

Rob, sticking a plant with it's pot in the tank isn't really planting it :wink: The roots are likely the biggest issue... you can also just chop off the entire rootball and root the plant like that for an adult sized plant too :lol: 

I love gesneriads for their ease of culture and how many of the "hard to grow" as houseplants just do amazing in frog tanks. They can be sensitive about their roots staying moist and like humidity... can be hard to do outside a terrarium, but easy as pie inside one!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Are the miniature african violets easer to keep then the regular ones?I have one thats growing rather well in my imitator tank hasn't bloomed yet though but I started with a decent sized plant.
Brian


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a regular sized bought it at walmart AV In my viv it is doing great, gets sprayed all the time blooms like crazy, the main problem Im seeing is that it keeps growing, For the next tank Im definatly ordering minis and this plant may end up in a pot in the window...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well Brian, it depends on where you're growing them :lol: Outside a tank they are traditionally harder... not that their care is different, but that they have so little soil they dry out really fast (but like the moist soil just like the larger ones). Of course, vivs make that task easy! In a viv they are no harder or easier than larger varieties, but as beachbabe18509 mentioned, they can get rather overwhelming... but then again, there are varieties that get leaves larger than the palm of my hand when grown well!

I recomend the minis and micros just because they can be compliments in a tank rather than taking over a tank. You can only "miniaturize" a variety so much, so it's best to get a variety that is small in the first place since you likely won't be going through the effort to groom it so it stays tiny. Minis stay under 6" in diameter where a standard variety can average twice that.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

I bought one Saintpaulia to plant my 29 gallon tank way back when I set it up. 3 years ago now.
What I did was take the mother plant, separate a well grown pup it had, and put them both in different locations of the tank. Both did well, but the baby has never bloomed for me, and the older one has bloomed for me only a hand full of times over the last 3 years. But they grow well and look great.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

One thing that has been problematic for me and gesneriads (AVs and their relatives) in tanks is getting them to bloom... and it's mostly because I'm realizing that the reason they bloom so much out of tanks - or at least can - is because of how they are "groomed". If you leave the plant to grow as much as it wants, it won't bloom much if at all. If you groom the plant and reduce it's ability to reproduce vegetatively in the viv (taking off extra suckers, removing extra leaves, etc) you can get them so start blooming more (well asexual reproduction didn't work, time for plan b!).

I'm still learning this process :? But usually with many of the super flowering varieties now you can actually get some of them blooming when they are too young! Part of the issue could be the variety of AV being used, which is why I'm trying to experiment with a few different plants even if they look similar, because some will flower better under viv conditions than others.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

The mini trailing varieties are much easier to take care of in a vivarium. The do not require the attention of the single crown varieties to keep them blooming. I have a small addiction to violets and from them have been able to select 9 or 10 that do really well in the frog enclosures. (Good bloomers that are not problematic with snow mold or powdery mildew). It is spring and I am cutting back my stock plants so if anyone wants some crown cuttings let me know. It is the easiest way to start them in a viv. I'd love to do some trading.
Robert


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Ah, Kero, but if you 'plant' them in pots you can pull the pots out and replace them with fresh plants easier... Then you can groom them outside the tank to your heart's content, and put them back when they are ready.

I'd love some cuttings of the trailing violets, Robert. Let me know and we can work out some sort of trade. I'm gearing up to propagate a lot of viv plants for resale, and the AVs are on the list. Names are good if you have them.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Still cheating  Great for a display tank tho if you're really into keeping it trimmed... hid the pots and what not and you can rotate stock, keep everything groomed, etc.

Robert, I'd be interested in names as well. I'm experimenting with the micro minis now and all the other gesneriads have been keeping me from spreading my AV collection much. I'm always interested to know what does well, and what I might be wasting my time on. I also agree on the mini trailing... my best preformers so far are mini trailers!


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is the list of the most successful so far. Are all consistently blooming in vivariums without being fussed over. They had no issues with damp, humid and cool this winter and hold up well to the frogs. 

Rob’s Vanilla Trail, Rob’s Miriwinni, Rob’s Lilli Pilli, Rob’s Boolaroo, Rob’s Galiwinku, Rob’s Toorooka, Rob’s Stickey Wicket, Rob’s Willawong, Rob’s Humpty doo

My list of non-blooming, hated the growth habit or killed is much longer. Though they ended up springtail food and the frogs don’t mind that at all. I have yet to find a micro mini trailer that I really like. They all seem to be temperamental, shrubby plants and not the best bloomers. I would also suggest avoiding the variegated leaf forms and girl foliage. As yet they are dead or a disappointment in a vivarium.
I am also having good luck with several Chiritas and Petrocosmea. Chrita tamiana is growing and blooming well and the plant is about 3” across. Petrocosmea flaccida is growing wonderfully though not blooming as yet. The furry silver rosette is a knock out even if it is a bit blossom shy.
Robert


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hah, if the list is that long, shoot me an email. I have a feeling a number of plants I work with are on it.

If you're expecting a micro mini to be a good bloomer, you will always be disapointed... it's an unfortunate trait along with size it seems. Those are ones I don't grow for a splash of flowers... it's more of an "omg, what is that purple/white spec? awww... it's a tiny little flower!" Just pretend they aren't AVs  I've got Fruit Fly and Teeny Bopper in vivs right now and while not flashy by any means, they seem to be doing well, but something the size of a tinc would kill them immediately!

I can understand how the girl leaf can be an issue going by how much work they are outside the viv... anything that needs that much attention to get the leaves to do well won't thrive on viv neglect.

I still worry about putting Pets in vivs, but that's mostly just cuz I'm new to Pets


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Corey, I had a excel sheet but deleted it. Here is what I remember by looking at potted plants in my garden room. 
These bloom better pot-bound and need too much attention to keep them growing correctly; Chantaspring, Spunky Trail, Teeny Bopper, Tiny Woods Trail (acted blind)
These were very prone to becoming a medusa and then either snow mold to death or never bloom. I still have a couple in a vivarium but not a recommendation; Rob’s Voodoo Blue, Rob’s Twinkle Blue, Rob’s Twinkle Pink, Tundra Trumpet.
These were prone to snow mold or powdery mildew or just died; Ramblin Lassie, Ramblin Silver , Rob’s Cloudy Skies, Rob’s Loose Noodle, Rob’s Love Bite, Rob’s Rinky Dink, Rob’s Bad Bunny, Jim’s Violet Dip, Little Darlin’, Child’s Play, Frosted Denim, Li’l Runaround, Rob’s June Bug, Rob’s Bunny Hop.
Don’t worry about the pets as they are hardier than the mini violets.
Robert


----------

